# Canning - Why remove air bubbles



## IQhome (Apr 22, 2010)

most canning directions state to remove air bubbles with a plastic or wooden stick..... why?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

So that there is enough juice in the jar to cover the food after it is canned. 
The air rises to the top and then you see that there are exposed pieces of food 
without any liquid on them. They turn brown and look ugly.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

You can find all kinds of answers to canning questions at this link...

http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/how/general/ensuring_HQ_canned_foods.html


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Do you want to know why to remove air bubbles or why a plastic or wooden stick?

The first was addressed, the second is because metal could score the glass and make a potential weak spot. I use long bamboo scewers - used for shiskababs.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

One thing you want to do when canning is to remove the air in the jar to create a vacuum. If you have air bubbles stuck in the bottom of the jar, you aren't pulling a vacuum like you should. Once the bubbles surface it decreases the vacuum that was at the top.

I use a plastic dinner knife to remove bubbles. Sometimes just grabbing the top of the jar and twisting it back and forth will dislodge any bubbles. I do this with loose things such as green beans and potatoes, ect.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

A bubble remover generally is included in canning starter kits. There'll be a funnel, jar lifter tongs, magnetized lid wand, and plastic spatula. The wording in my Ball Blue Book is: "A flexible spatula is used to gently remove air bubbles that are trapped in the liquid while preventing damage to canning jars." 

Martin


----------



## IQhome (Apr 22, 2010)

Thx for all the great responses


----------

